# Wife made versatile shop apron



## revanson11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Since I have made many projects for my wife I only found it fitting that she make something for me, besides dinner that is. I have always wanted a nice shop apron and since my wife is an experienced seamstress it was logical to me that she could make me one. She did a lot of research on the design and wanted to provide me with an apron that would not only be suitable for normal woodworking but would also be good to use during the finishing process. So, she made me a reversible apron that has a a vinyl laminate on cotton for use during finishing and then reverses to cotton twill canvas for normal usage.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I declare, Randy. I believe that you may set a new fashion style in the world of woodworking. No telling how many of those your wife could make and sell. Tell her nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Your wife makes dinner?

The apron looks like it'll work great!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm gonna call Martha Stewart. She sure missed that opportunity.
You be sooooo stylish. 
Bill


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The pattern in the first pic kinda reminds me of some armour you might see at a Medevial Fair.

Pretty cool!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Any time she wants a new husband I'm her man LOL.
Anyway I buy mine and have quite a few but yours looks very nice could have been maybe a bit bigger and covered the neck if your a turner otherwise perfect.Wow what alovely gesture seriously I have been too happily married to Bronwen to change now even though everytime something gets a small hole she cucks it out and buys new.LOL Have fun with your new attire.Alistair


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful, you could market those!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah i'll take one to…as long as it comes with matching underwear…looks fine to me..


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Whoa, fashion forward dude!


----------



## revanson11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your nice comments. I have forwarded all of them to my wife who laughed pretty hard.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Your wife did a great job…very nice !!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice looking apron that's very functional and extra special because it was made by your wife.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

be careful when you sit down. That screw driver may getcha.

Nice apron.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Reversible, now that's thinking and with style. Great pockets….............


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Randy…that is one really nice workshop apron…your wife did a fantastic job making it and i am jealous…. I wish my wife could make one for me…but I have been trying for the last 10 years to get her to sew a replacent button on my favorite shirt. I had to buy mine and unfortunately a good one is not cheap.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Randy, that is a great job the Mrs did on the apron. Can I ask though isn't the vinyl kind of hot when worn against you? As a rather large man myself I tend to overheat rather quickly. LOL


----------



## revanson11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pat, I guess I won't know if the vinyl is uncomfortable to wear until this summer. I keep my shop around 58 degrees in the cold seasons so the vinyl isn't a problem yet.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

that sounds like you'll appreciate that vinyl being warm at 58 degrees, but maybe not so much when its 90plus. LOL


----------

